# The Vintage Rose Collection Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

I decided to do something a little more elegant for the ladies. I think these turned out absolutely beautiful. I've started to experiment with background textures and borders. Enjoy and let me know if you would like the vintage collection to continue. Thanks and Good Day!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are beautiful!  Thanks!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are very pretty! Any chance you could do them without the 'slide and release switch' stuff at the bottom? (I know, I know, the fans are never happy! )


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to work on some more, they might not be exact though.


----------

